# My baby is dying :(



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

My poor albino Cory is on his side just lying there breathing He's been eating good and not been showing any signs of illness just when i wake up to check the tank I see him lying there helpless. Can i do anything for him. His other albino Cory friend died this week I don't know why the albinos are just suddenly dying off.:-(

He's in a 10 gallon heated tank 77 degree's, filtration, aeration, he has 3 tank mates 2 emerald cories and 1 betta fish.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

He just passed on I gave him his last meal he seemed to enjoy eating his shrimp pellet before he died and started swimming a bit But he just slowly stopped breathing.From what my friend told me he was a little over 2 years old. I tried my best to keep you happy till the very end my little fighter I'm so sorry. 


RIP no name


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For Cory catfish need 20 gallon and more albino Cories albinos do not school with emerald the temp might need ajstment did you add any medications or aquarium salt also a massive water change might help.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not to sound mean but he died very young on average 10 years record 27 years.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I know he died very young i was going to finally get a 29 gallon tank so they could all swim freely and school when i got more. Not even sure if I should anymore since its just 2 emeralds and 1 betta now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

In a 29 gallon you could have like 5 emerald cories your Betta would love that big of a tank and maybe some otos and if your Betta is peaceful a school of neon tetra but is your betta a male or female if female in a 29 gallon you could have 5 bettas if male be careful when choosing tank mates.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

P.S. so sorry for your loss I love all 3 of my albino cories.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

He's a male betta I'll hold off on the 29g atm pretty bummed out now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Trust me a betta in a big tank is beatiful you are so lucky my betta carter is hyper aggressive i could only keep him with ottos but he could not get to him they are so fast he has fought cories neon tetra female betta gold apple snail


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have mine in a 37 g, he is all alone and has taken ownship of the place. There is nothing to fear in putting them in large tanks. The bigger the better. I want to thow some ottos in there to help with the diatoms a bit but i am consearned. After all they too love caves and plants and i fear Piou wont like to share.

Sorry for your loss m8.


----------



## Dess2320 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Everything I have seen says that only need 10 gallons, not a min of 20 - although I am sure they would love the room.

Have you tested the water prams? maybe something is out of wack and corys- from what I have been told, are a bit more sensitive to changes in water chemistry then bettas.


----------

